# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Make Something Horrible 2016

## Grhyll

Il est de retour, notre concours favori  ::lol:: 



https://itch.io/jam/make-something-horrible-2016
Cette année, retour aux sources, il faut du miteux, du vrai, pas du "c'est moche mais en fait c'est bien", non ; du nul et de l'archi nul, rien de moins que ça (et surtout rien de plus). Le tout réalisé avec un type de jeu et un thème, à choisir parmi les listes suivantes : 

*TYPES DE JEU (selon le CNC) :*
Arcade
Beat them all
FPS
Infiltration
MMORPG
Party game
Plates-formes
Point & click
Puzzle
RPG
Shoot them up
TPS


*GENRES DE JEU (toujours selon le CNC) :*
Aventure
Course
Education
Gestion
Rythme et musique
Réflexion
Simulation
Sport
Stratégie temps réel

Et on a un mois tout pile ! Laissez tous vos projets en plan, lancez-vous dans la grande aventure  ::love:: 

(Si vous voulez vous plaindre de la taille de l'image en tête du sujet, ben allez voir CPC, j'ai récupéré ça sur Twitter !)

----------


## powerkube

> Il est de retour, notre concours favori 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwG7soGXYAEApUA.jpg
> 
> https://itch.io/jam/make-something-horrible-2016
> Cette année, retour aux sources, il faut du miteux, du vrai, pas du "c'est moche mais en fait c'est bien", non ; du nul et de l'archi nul, rien de moins que ça (et surtout rien de plus). Le tout réalisé avec un type de jeu et un thème, à choisir parmi les listes suivantes : 
> 
> *TYPES DE JEU (selon le CNC) :*
> Arcade
> ...


Ben au moins si je gagne pas le greenlight , que je gagne au moins le concours du jeux le plus nulle ,avec les graphismes les plus moches :-)
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=778016721

La videos

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ah zut ça tombe mal ce mois ci pour moi. Bon je tenterai peut-être un truc rapidos à la fin mais quoi qu'il arrive, je vais surveiller ce topic pour en voir les nouvelles perles 2016! Bonne chance!!!  ::lol::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai positionné mon jeu, juste histoire de grossir les participations, j'aurais bien participé vraiment mais je suis en plein travaux dans la maison, c'est impossible pour moi de penser à autre chose  ::unsure::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ahlalalalalalalalalala. J'ai fait tous les regroupements possibles et la plupart existent déjà...

----------


## Louck

Dommage pour cette année, je suis en mode "FINIR - PROJET - BIP - BOUP" qui date de plus d'un an. Pas trop la tête pour un petit jeu là tout de suite :/.




> Ahlalalalalalalalalala. J'ai fait tous les regroupements possibles et la plupart existent déjà...


Point & click
+
Rythme et musique

Ca existe ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'aimerais bien voir un beat'em all de gestion aussi!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Dommage pour cette année, je suis en mode "FINIR - PROJET - BIP - BOUP" qui date de plus d'un an. Pas trop la tête pour un petit jeu là tout de suite :/.
> 
> 
> 
> Point & click
> +
> Rythme et musique
> 
> Ca existe ?


Oui il y a quelques champs libres. Je cherche aussi avec les outils/ressources que j'ai, un mois ça passe vite.

Je pourrais bien faire un petit FPS par exemple, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'en FPS on a tout inventé!

+ Arriver à faire un jeu même bancal mais fun ou au moins marrant.

----------


## Grhyll

Moi je suis pas mal chaud chaud en tout cas  ::):  Le truc que je trouve vraiment difficile par contre, c'est de faire un truc à la fois vraiment miteux et quand même drôle, du coup je vais vraiment me concentrer sur l'aspect visuel pour le côté miteux, un mélange de kitch et de moche, pour lequel je ferai le moins de polish possible (typiquement, ne pas retoucher aux fautes de frappe que je fais en écrivant du texte :D).

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Tout à fait. En plus a toujours le risque de l'accident industriel : Faire un bon jeu sans le vouloir!

----------


## Grhyll

Ouais, c'est là que les consignes sont pas faciles : si un jeu est drôle, il est déjà un peu bon, quelque part !

----------


## Louck

Ou faut simplement ne pas se prendre la tête et s'amuser à faire un jeu de merde qui se colle au thème.

S'il est question de remporter la JAM, bon courage pour comprendre ce qu'on entend par un "jeu de merde" et toute sa subtilité  ::P: .

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Oui mais faut quand même faire un jeu qui -au moins- nous fait marrer.

Bref, comme d'hab ça va être 3 semaines de recherche d'idée, 1 semaine de prog.

----------


## Ruvon

> J'aimerais bien voir un beat'em all de gestion aussi!


Un truc du genre tu gères une bande de bastonneurs, tu recrutes, tu entraines, tu acceptes des "contrats" (en fonction de l'époque, des lieux, tu peux briser des grèves, accueillir chaleureusement des supporters d'un club de foot étranger, t'infiltrer dans des manifs pour provoquer la charge des forces de l'ordre...), l'argent est un élément mais pas le seul qui te permet d'améliorer ton gang (exemples possibles : soutien idéologique : fourniture de salle d'entrainement, infos... / mise en place de racket pour obtenir des avantages pour les membres du groupe : places pour des matchs de foot, bars qui servent gratuit aux membres en échange d'une protection... pour améliorer l'attractivité de ton gang)...

Et tu peux adapter ça plein de thèmes ou d'époque.

Genre tu fais un univers où tu diriges les manifestants contre un truc, tu grandis, tu grossis par utilisation des réseaux sociaux, et au fur et à mesure les manifs se durcissent. Ton but pourrait de provoquer le départ du premier ministres en faisant des manifs où ça se chicane de plus en plus violentes, mais il te faut des sympathisants... 

Bref, y a de l'idée, dans plein de solutions. Mais je m'égare.

----------


## Zerger

> Genre tu fais un univers où tu diriges les manifestants contre un truc, tu grandis, tu grossis par utilisation des réseaux sociaux, et au fur et à mesure les manifs se durcissent. Ton but pourrait de provoquer le départ du premier ministres en faisant des manifs où ça se chicane de plus en plus violentes, mais il te faut des sympathisants...


Ca s'appelle Arnacute  ::P: 

J'aurais bien participer mais pas trop le temps en ce moment, et un mois, c'est un peu chaud pour moi le temps de réapprendre à programmer.
C'est con parce que l'an dernier, j'avais mis plein d'idées rigolotes de côté, genre un simulateur de pigeon qui doit traverser une rue sans se faire écraser et que tu controles via ses mouvements de têtes à reproduire à la souris  ::wub::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Un truc du genre tu gères une bande de bastonneurs, tu recrutes, tu entraines, tu acceptes des "contrats" (en fonction de l'époque, des lieux, tu peux briser des grèves, accueillir chaleureusement des supporters d'un club de foot étranger, t'infiltrer dans des manifs pour provoquer la charge des forces de l'ordre...), l'argent est un élément mais pas le seul qui te permet d'améliorer ton gang (exemples possibles : soutien idéologique : fourniture de salle d'entrainement, infos... / mise en place de racket pour obtenir des avantages pour les membres du groupe : places pour des matchs de foot, bars qui servent gratuit aux membres en échange d'une protection... pour améliorer l'attractivité de ton gang)...
> 
> Et tu peux adapter ça plein de thèmes ou d'époque.
> 
> Genre tu fais un univers où tu diriges les manifestants contre un truc, tu grandis, tu grossis par utilisation des réseaux sociaux, et au fur et à mesure les manifs se durcissent. Ton but pourrait de provoquer le départ du premier ministres en faisant des manifs où ça se chicane de plus en plus violentes, mais il te faut des sympathisants... 
> 
> Bref, y a de l'idée, dans plein de solutions. Mais je m'égare.


Moi quand je lis la phrase je vois surtout que beat'em all c'est le gameplay, du coup tu prends un jeux de gestion lambda, genre un restaurant, et faudrait tabasser des burger pour les monter et les envoyer en salle par exemple.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca s'appelle Arnacute


C'est un je d'action, pas de gestion  ::rolleyes:: 




> un simulateur de pigeon qui doit traverser une rue sans se faire écraser et que tu controles via ses mouvements de têtes à reproduire à la souris


Pff, faut faire ça sur casque VR  ::lol::  Et faut faire directement les mouvements de tête  ::lol::  Fracassage de nuque Simulator !




> Moi quand je lis la phrase je vois surtout que beat'em all c'est le gameplay, du coup tu prends un jeux de gestion lambda, genre un restaurant, et faudrait tabasser des burger pour les monter et les envoyer en salle par exemple.


Mouais, tabasser des burgers... Plutôt tabasser tes employés pour qu'ils bossent plus vite ? Ronald Simulator !

----------


## deathdigger

> [CENTER]Il est de retour, notre concours favori ...


Je vais peut-être tester cette année. En plus, je trouve le principe du type/genre assez marrant  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Un premier screenshot de mon projet :

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Un premier screenshot de mon projet :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fa1ff4f...f982bd436b.jpg


Purée, tu places la barre super haut !  ::o:  Ce rouge est magnifique !  ::wub::  En revanche, si je peux me permettre, le détourage du chat est un peu trop léché à mon goût.  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah et pourtant je me suis contraint à ne pas y passer plus de 15 secondes XD (Là où en temps normal je peux mettre facilement quelques minutes dans un détourage pour qu'il soit propre - oui, je suis du genre à détourer chaque moustache indépendamment).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> …oui, je suis du genre à détourer chaque moustache indépendamment).


On fait partie du même club.  ::P:  Je détoure régulièrement des photos de chevaux, je te recommande vivement la crinière...  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Bon, finalement, je suis motivé pour pondre quelque chose.... et comme j'aime les défis, j'ai lancé 2 dés: 1...3...

Ca sera donc *un jeu d'arcade éducatif*  ::lol:: 

Voila voila...

En fait, un jeu arcade c'est quoi par définition?

----------


## Grhyll

Google est ton ami !
Par exemple, "Ensemble composé d’un arc et des montants qui le soutiennent."
Donc j'imagine que c'est des jeux de tir à l'arc sur échasses, ou quelque chose du style.

(Edit : Ca a l'air d'inclure aussi des jeux d'escalade, cf "Partie haute des barreaux des balcons ou des rampes ayant la forme d’un demi-cercle ou d’une ogive, ce qui leur fait donner le nom de rampes ou balcons à arcade.", sûrement des trucs comme Assassin's Creed.)

----------


## Ghost Line

Je crois que je vais me lancer aussi, dans un *puzzle de course*. Et vu que j'aime bien la difficulté, je vais le faire en AutoIt  ::): 

Je crois que je vais l'appeler *Black & White Label*, et ça sera un mélange de Vroom (en plus naze) et de Tetris  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Google est ton ami !
> Par exemple, "Ensemble composé d’un arc et des montants qui le soutiennent."
> Donc j'imagine que c'est des jeux de tir à l'arc sur échasses, ou quelque chose du style.
> 
> (Edit : Ca a l'air d'inclure aussi des jeux d'escalade, cf "Partie haute des barreaux des balcons ou des rampes ayant la forme d’un demi-cercle ou d’une ogive, ce qui leur fait donner le nom de rampes ou balcons à arcade.", sûrement des trucs comme Assassin's Creed.)


 ::P: 

J'aime l'idée

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je crois que je vais me lancer aussi, dans un *puzzle de course*. Et vu que j'aime bien la difficulté, je vais le faire en AutoIt 
> 
> Je crois que je vais l'appeler *Black & White Label*, et ça sera un mélange de Vroom (en plus naze) et de Tetris


 ::wub::  Tu vends du rêve là.

----------


## Ghost Line

Faut surtout que je m'applique à ce que ça ne soit pas trop bien (car curieusement, depuis hier que j'ai commencé à y réfléchir, je me dis qu'il y a un concept *débile* à étudier :D).

----------


## Gafda

Who pitin, ce coup ci j'y participe !!  ::ninja::

----------


## WillySky

Je suis pas créateur mais je voulais participer. Alors j'ai posé mon bousin créé en 2 heures sur ClickTeam Fusion :P

C'est un... shoot... musical ? 

skywilly.itch.io/tarsius

----------


## Ruvon

> Je suis pas créateur mais je voulais participer. Alors j'ai posé mon bousin créé en 2 heures sur ClickTeam Fusion :P
> 
> C'est un... shoot... musical ? 
> 
> skywilly.itch.io/tarsius


Rho putain j'ai rien pigé, la musique est terrible, dans le sens "c'est terrible ce qu'il m'arrive", la bestiole bouge un peu comme elle veut, elle pond des œufs ? pour shooter les machins indéfinissables qui se jettent sur toi, le décor a le logo de la banque d'image d'où elle vient dessus et j'ai pas compris le système de score  ::lol:: . Je crois que tu as cartonné sur tous les points et complètement respecté le cahier des charges.  :Clap:

----------


## WillySky

::):  Au plaisir  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah mais wat :')
Déjà mes deux premières parties, j'avais même pas compris qu'on pouvait se déplacer... J'ai enchaîné un score de 0 et un score de 33 ; puis j'ai relu le message de Ruvon, et là c'était le déclic : je peux me déplacer ! Je me suis rejeté dessus pour la partie parfaite, celle où j'ai tout compris, où je maîtrise chaque aspect, chaque subtilité du jeu sur le bout des doigts... J'ai fait 3.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ahah mais wat :')
> Déjà mes deux premières parties, j'avais même pas compris qu'on pouvait se déplacer... J'ai enchaîné un score de 0 et un score de 33 ; puis j'ai relu le message de Ruvon, et là c'était le déclic : je peux me déplacer ! Je me suis rejeté dessus pour la partie parfaite, celle où j'ai tout compris, où je maîtrise chaque aspect, chaque subtilité du jeu sur le bout des doigts... J'ai fait 3.


Mon "record" c'est 119 mais j'ai pas compris ni pourquoi ni comment, je sais pas si je suis mort ou si c'était la fin d'un timer  ::unsure:: 

0/10 - Je ne le souhaite pas à mon pire ennemi. Je veux l'avis de la rédac dessus, y a pas re raison qu'on soit les seuls à souffrir.

----------


## Ckao

Faut lancer Izual sur un guide biendebuter.net.

----------


## WillySky

Je vous explique le score ou pas ? J'ai pas trop envie du coup, c'est rigolo :P

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je pense qu'on tient un concept, là, coco.  :Cigare:  J'ai rien compris.  ::unsure::  Meilleur score : 14.  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Ca m'a rappelé que j'avais acheté une licence GameMaker.

Je vais faire un party game de gestion !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Bon je me lance dans la création de mon FPS Educatif, EDUCATOR!!!! que ça va s’appeler, avec comme slogan : _Mettez du plomb dans le crane de vos enfants!_

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bon je me lance dans la création de mon FPS Educatif, EDUCATOR!!!! que ça va s’appeler, avec comme slogan : _Mettez du plomb dans le crane de vos enfants!_


Hahahahaha

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ris pas trop d'avance, ça va surtout être pourris!  ::rolleyes:: 

De toute façon en 2 semaines faudra pas s'attendre à un miracle.

----------


## Zerger

Pt'ain un mois ca va etre chaud, meme si GameMaker a l'air facile à prendre en main

----------


## Grhyll

Perso j'avance bien sur mon Party-game/course !

----------


## Zerger

Pas beaucoup de jeux réalisés cette année pour l'instant, bon faut que je me secoue, reste plus que 2 semaines pour mon arcade éducatif

----------


## Grhyll

Boaah tout va arriver dans les deux derniers jours :D

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ben ouais on voudrait surtout pas se faire piquer nos super concepts.

----------


## Zerger

Bah ouais mais je peux pas tester vos jeux (et les repomper  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Grhyll

Moi j'fais un truc de minijeux :/ Du coup je continue à faire un max de minijeux jusqu'à la deadline ! (Mon objectif initial c'était 1 par jour... j'ai pas tenu v_v)

----------


## Zerger

Moi ca fait deux semaines que je réfléchis au concept, et je le change tous les jours

----------


## Zerger

Ca commence à prendre forme  ::): 



Prévoyez les boîtes d'aspirine, ce jeu va être une grosse prise de tête  ::siffle:: 

Sinon c'est vraiment chouette Gamemaker !

----------


## Pollux568

> Bon je me lance dans la création de mon FPS Educatif, EDUCATOR!!!! que ça va s’appeler, avec comme slogan : _Mettez du plomb dans le crane de vos enfants!_


Rien que pour cette punchline j'ai envie de voir !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Rien que pour cette punchline j'ai envie de voir !


Mais carrément !  ::o:

----------


## Grhyll

> 


Curieusement, ça m'intrigue vachement et ça me donne envie d'essayer !

----------


## Zerger

Il manque pas mal de choses, mais j'avance bien, je suis confiant pour sortir le truc à temps

----------


## ultrabanaman

Hey saluuut,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum: Enchanté  ::):  !

Ca faisait un moment que je voulais participer à cette JAM dont le conpept est génial.
C'est mon premier jeu tout seul et je me suis vraiment éclaté. 

https://ultrabanaman.itch.io/jean-paul-dance


Pour ceux qui Comme moi ne sont pas codeurs et veulent tester de faire un jeu avec unity je vous conseille un petit outil de l'asset strore: Game Flow. 

Me tarde de tester vos créations  ::): 
++

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mais carrément !


Justement je cherche des bonnes punchlines, j'ai un peu du mal.

----------


## Izual

> Justement je cherche des bonnes punchlines, j'ai un peu du mal.


J'espère qu'il y aura un splash screen avec marqué "Par le créateur de BOTANICACA : L'AVENTURE INTESTINE".

----------


## Grhyll

> https://ultrabanaman.itch.io/jean-paul-dance


"The browser could not allocate enough memory for the WebGL content. If you are the developer of this content, try allocating less memory to your WebGL build in the WebGL player settings."

C'est pas du tout la première fois que ça me le fait, c'est même presque systématique chez moi pour les jeux unity webgl  ::(:  Je ne sais pas si c'est mon ordi, mon navigateur, le fait que j'ai en moyenne 68 onglets d'ouverts ou juste mon karma  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

> Justement je cherche des bonnes punchlines, j'ai un peu du mal.


J'ai deja 2 blagues de prévue pour mes écrans de chargement

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> "The browser could not allocate enough memory for the WebGL content. If you are the developer of this content, try allocating less memory to your WebGL build in the WebGL player settings."
> 
> C'est pas du tout la première fois que ça me le fait, c'est même presque systématique chez moi pour les jeux unity webgl  Je ne sais pas si c'est mon ordi, mon navigateur, le fait que j'ai en moyenne 68 onglets d'ouverts ou juste mon karma


Il n'accepte pas Opera, chez moi…  :tired:

----------


## ultrabanaman

> "The browser could not allocate enough memory for the WebGL content. If you are the developer of this content, try allocating less memory to your WebGL build in the WebGL player settings."
> 
> C'est pas du tout la première fois que ça me le fait, c'est même presque systématique chez moi pour les jeux unity webgl  Je ne sais pas si c'est mon ordi, mon navigateur, le fait que j'ai en moyenne 68 onglets d'ouverts ou juste mon karma


T'es le premier à me remonter ça. J'ai fait tester par ci par là aux potes et au taff, ça a toujours fonctionné. Après, c'est pas vraiment "optimisé" comme build   ::siffle::  J'oserai pas montrer la gueule de mes assets à un vrai dev. J'étais même étonné que ça se lance aussi vite.

HEPHEB FEVER est super cool. J'ai même réussi à le finir devant les yeux ébahis de mes enfants. La fin est top  :;): 

J'ai pas encore testé les trois autres, j'ai un mac à la maison. Faut que j'y joue au taff  ::happy2::

----------


## LeRan

Non mais c'est un supplice ce truc là... Maintenant j'ai envie de faire une pause dans mon projet principal pour développer vite-fait un petit jeu de canon à la Apple II que j'intitulerais amoureusement "Maginot strikes back" ou quelque chose dans le genre... Mais la vérité c'est que je suis un putain de perfectionniste, impossible de lâcher quelque chose tant que c'est pas complètement léché... Alors lécher un ratage, ça risque de mettre à mal ma santé mentale.  ::wacko:: 

Je vais plutôt rester bouder dans mon coin et regarder les bonnes choses qui sortent...

----------


## Grhyll

Alors je pense que c'était bel et bien dû à mes 127 onglets, puisqu'après un redémarrage forcé de Firefox en cours de journée, j'ai finalement pu y jouer  ::lol:: 
Et c'est assez magnifique :D J'ai pas vraiment compris le but du jeu en lui-même, mais ça reste ultra satisfaisant de se déhancher, beau coup de crayon ^^

Edit: Quoi ?! Il y a une fin à Hepbe... HEP BHE... au jeu avec l'espère de phoque, là ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> HEPHEB FEVER est super cool. J'ai même réussi à le finir devant les yeux ébahis de mes enfants. La fin est top 
> 
> J'ai pas encore testé les trois autres, j'ai un mac à la maison. Faut que j'y joue au taff


HAHAHAH éphèbe fever excellent! Merci du compliment, j'ai postulé histoire de gonfler les participations, ce jeu a quelques mois maintenant, en toute transparence. 
Et oui il y'a une fin, si j'avais créer un leaderboard on sertait peut-être 5 à l'avoir vu  :Cigare:  pro-tip: ça se joue à l'oreille.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors je pense que c'était bel et bien dû à mes 127 onglets, puisqu'après un redémarrage forcé de Firefox en cours de journée, j'ai finalement pu y jouer 
> Et c'est assez magnifique :D J'ai pas vraiment compris le but du jeu en lui-même, mais ça reste ultra satisfaisant de se déhancher, beau coup de crayon ^^
> 
> Edit: Quoi ?! Il y a une fin à Hepbe... HEP BHE... au jeu avec l'espère de phoque, là ?


C'est un *elephant* de mer il me semble!

----------


## Grhyll

Ahh ça y est, j'ai vu la fin  ::):  Et en fait je pense que je l'avais déjà vu, la première fois que j'y avais joué (pas mal de temps avant le concours), et les précédentes tentatives j'étais vraiment à un poil de fesse d'y arriver ! C'est beau  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Je... Je... J'ai essayé de tenir, mais j'ai craqué.

L'humanité, malgré tous ses défauts, ne méritait peut-être pas ça.

"Ca", c'est un japan-dating-simulation like avec du raptor jesus, du conchita wurst, du troll, couplé à du rythme-puzzle-word-arcade.
"Ca", ça écorche les yeux et crève les tympans. Et vice-versa.
"Ca", ça s'appelle "regarde-la partir".

Désolé.

----------


## dancingmad

Ok, je me lance. J'ai commencé à bosser avec un pote sur un FPS/Aventure qui serait un condensé de tout ce qu'on peut imaginer de pourri dans ces jeux. Des graphismes à l'arrache pompé du Unity Store, un jeu codé par des stagiaires chinois, un scénario écrit par un gamin de 12 ans, etc... Je vous présente W.O.L.F Strike, le meilleur jeu de tous les temps !



_Créé par deux vétérans de l'industrie du jeu-vidéo (UbiSoft, Crytek...), First Try Games est un studio nouveau et disruptif, qui n'hésite pas à briser les codes du jeu-vidéo. Leur premier projet, W.O.L.F. Strike (pour "World Organisation Lethal Force") est issu d'un rêve de gosse et a muri des années dans l'esprit de ses développeurs. Fondé grâce à un kickstarter raté tentative de financement l'argent de ses dév, W.O.L.F. Strike est en passe de devenir la référence des FPS de 2002 2016.





			
				le meilleur jeu de tous les temps !
			
		

 Un lecteur de CanardPC entousiaste.





			
				J'ai joué à ce jeu, et j'en pense que...
			
		

 Un youtuber célèbre





			
				bleuargh
			
		

 Le clochard du coin
_

Plus sérieusement, notre objectif était de développer un jeu qui paraît presque crédible au premier abord, mais qui commence déjà à sentir le moisi avant même de lancer la campagne... On a fait ça sous Unity en ne réutilisant que des assets et des samples de code gratuits, en assemblant le tout et en priant que ça marche. Le tout en étant bourré 24h/24 évidement sinon c'est pas drôle.

Le jeu est quasi fini, mais il manque une bonne grosse couche de merde par dessus, ce qui peut faire la vraie différence entre un jeu nul et un jeu vraiment nanardesque. Parmi les feaures, on a:
- 3 niveaux dont un boss et un tutorial
- un fin de jeu épique
- 2 musiques composées en MIDI
- une traduction française à la rue
- des doublages minables
- des sons bruités à la bouches
- des contrôles horribles qui donnent envie de jeter son clavier par la fenêtre
- du Z-fight partout
- des tas de post process issus des rêves humide d'un artiste raté
- pleins d'autres trucs







ps: j'ai joué aux autres jeux du concours - entre autre MEME's World - et j'ai saigné des yeux.

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah j'adore les caractères accentués en minuscule, c'est le genre de détail qui met dans l'ambiance !
Allez je teste tout ça demain, deux nouveaux jeux dans la même soirée, c'est pas Noël mais ça commence à y ressembler !
Et en bonus, une des musiques de mini-jeu qu'il y aura dans ma participation : https://soundcloud.com/grhyll/msh201...-a-tuti-espoir

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Je voulais faire un jeu d'infiltration simulation, mais j'ai eu un dégât des eaux alors ça me faisait pas rire.

Miskine Blob est terminé, RPG éducatif !

Une chose est sûre le niveau est relevé

----------


## Gafda

Mon RPG/Sportif avance doucement mais sûrement:

----------


## Grhyll

Zut, j'ai lu trop vite, je croyais que WOLF STRIKE était déjà dispo, mais ce n'était qu'un teaser  ::'(: 
Hâte en tout cas me faire traiter de tanche après un bon match de ping pong :D

Quelques premiers tests :

Regarde-la partir :


Spoiler Alert! 


Une oeuvre vraiment touchante, où se dévoile sous un humour fin la terrible détresse de la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui. Des musiques sensationelle, des personnages charismatiques et attachants (notamment le héros, donc on sent les conflits intérieurs). Bien sûr, tout cela est éclipsé par le gameplay, qui non seulement nous apprend à taper au clavier, mais en plus ajoute une surcouche de surprise, nous faisant découvrir notre prochaine attaque en même temps qu'on la constitue !
Je regrette seulement de m'être arrêté à 200 sur l'écran de fin, je soupçonne un secret caché plus loin, mais j'avais des inquiétudes quant à l'état de ma souris si je continuais.



MEME's World


Spoiler Alert! 


Là encore, une critique sauvage et sans concession de la société actuelle. Tel un visiteur perdu dans un musée virtuel, on erre dans ce village à la fois plein de maisons et désespérément vide d'habitants, où des voix robotiques nous rappellent la vacuité de nos existences. Les voix se mêlent et se chevauchent, menaçant la santé mentale du joueur, qui finit par retrouver la sérénité dans un retour à la nature, représenté par une tribu de lamas. 
De façon amusante, c'est à cet instant que j'ai pris conscience de la possibilité de sauter (le zqsd non géré - claire allusion à "tu peux être différent, mais on ne s'occupera pas de toi" - m'avait un peu refroidi dans mon exploration des touches), et que le message supérieur du jeu m'est apparu : on est enfermé que tant qu'on accepte les limites arbitraires qui nous sont fixées. 
C'est ainsi que j'ai pu me libérer de tout.

----------


## pokix

Je viens d'uploader le mien : *Yoloswag Simulator*

Une Aventure Point&Click dans un nightclub bien minable, avec un seul objectif : Envoyer du sw4G bien fat !!

Bon massacre des oreilles  ::):

----------


## dancingmad

Et voici pour vous en exclusivité une image de la fin de W.O.L.F. Strike:



(j'espère pas trop vous spoiler)




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je regrette seulement de m'être arrêté à 200 sur l'écran de fin, je soupçonne un secret caché plus loin




Spoiler Alert! 


Je me suis arrêté à 1000, il y a des trucs en plus, mais je sais pas si je suis arrivé au bout.

----------


## Pollux568

> Zut, j'ai lu trop vite, je croyais que WOLF STRIKE était déjà dispo, mais ce n'était qu'un teaser 
> Hâte en tout cas me faire traiter de tanche après un bon match de ping pong :D
> 
> Quelques premiers tests :
> 
> Regarde-la partir :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Belle chronique, ça donne presque envie d'y jouer  :;): 


Spoiler Alert! 


Il y a effectivement encore des conneries cachées plus loin, mais tu as bien fait de garder ta souris en vie ^^

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Piou je suis maudit avec mon bébé de 2 mois je dors pas et en plus j'ai dut reprendre tout à Z, je suis un peu blasé là.

----------


## Pollux568

> Je viens d'uploader le mien : *Yoloswag Simulator*


Ah ah, tellement swag comme jeu ^^
Je suis rentré chez moi en piteux état la première fois, et toutes les fois suivantes, je suis arrivé à la fin de l'épisode 1. D'autres épisodes de prévus ?

----------


## EdwardGreysky

Et voilà mon jeu ! J'ai nommé : Malaise



*Infiltration/Aventure*

Le malaise est une sensation de mal-être avec impression imminente de perte de connaissance.

Malaise est une expérience sociale, une œuvre expérimentale questionnant le malaise.

Entre le film interactif et le jeu non-interactif, malaise soulève des questions sociologiques et permet une réflexion poussée sur le moi profond.

Il questionne le jeu et le non-jeu et provoque le malaise.

Mais malaise, c'est aussi :

- La présence (maléfique) de Mr. Suit

- La présence de Dany Caligula (contre un simple défraiement)

- Des conversations malaisantes

-Une intro digne des plus grandes productions cinématographiques

- Un final musical.


(Jouez avec le son !)

https://edwardgreysky.itch.io/malaise

----------


## le_poulet

C'est uploadé aussi pour mon jeu (en équipe de 3 personnes)



Coloscoracer, un jeu de course et d'infiltration fait avec unity, youtube et du wd40.

https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...016/rate/99601

----------


## Grhyll

Ohlàlà tellement de magie qui se dégage de ces nouvelles soumissions... de quoi occuper mon dimanche :D

----------


## Gafda

> C'est uploadé aussi pour mon jeu (en équipe de 3 personnes)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/92e1...7ea9630f02.jpg
> 
> Coloscoracer, un jeu de course et d'infiltration fait avec unity, youtube et du wd40.
> 
> https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...016/rate/99601


Du caca de qualité  :Clap: 



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai lu les crédits jusqu'à la fin. Voila...

----------


## Zerger

TADDDAAAAA !!!

Je corrigerai les fautes d'ortho demain, mais j'avais très envie de boucler ce jeu.

Je vous propose donc: Le Jeu Inutilement Complexe 

Avec du Paint-Art !


Et un choix de couleurs qui arrache les yeux mais c'est pas voulu  ::ninja:: 



En tout cas, j'ai beaucoup aimé utiliser GameMaker même si j'ai presque rien parcouru des possibilités du soft. Ca me donne envie de tenter d'autre concours du même genre  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ohlàlà tellement de magie qui se dégage de ces nouvelles soumissions... de quoi occuper mon dimanche :D


'Faut vraiment que je prenne le temps, ce week-end, de tester ces joyaux. C'est prometteur !  ::o:

----------


## Grhyll

15 jeux déjà ! Je rajoute le mien ce soir, au cas où certains d'entre vous auraient prévu de voir des potes ce week-end et chercheraient un party-game à tester ^^

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'te vente de rêve, y'a du niveau cette année, c'est pas plus mal d'avoir imposé un sujet.

Bon j'ai voulu uploader mon jeu hier soir mais ça prend vachement de temps avec Itchio, du coup ce sera ce soir. J'aurai voulu changer l'icone mais c'est chiant. J'ai réussi à faire un FPS bien pourrave avec des bugs partouts (mais pas trop pour que ce soit jouable), des adversaires dont la connerie n'a jamais été atteinte encore (même l'IA d'Arkanoïd était meilleure), une écriture bien merdique, des doublages affreux avec une VFST dégueulasse (vous adorerez ne pas entendre ce que le personnage dit à cause d'une balance de son toute pétée). J'oubliais des menus tout pétés aussi, avec des boutons trop gros et du texte qu'on comprend pas ce qu'ils font.

J'ai juste pas eu le temps de faire une musique affreuse. 

Plus ce soir (par contre j'ai fait une vrai jacquette CD!)

----------


## Kesta

Hop, j'ai uploadé le mien hier. C'était vraiment histoire de rentabiliser l'achat impulsif de Game Maker (qui est bien foutu faut dire).

----------


## schouffy

Je vais essayer de rusher un truc en un weekend, si je trouve une idée aujourd'hui.
Hâte de tester vos merdes, ça a l'air cool  :^_^:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Une astuce pour bien gérer un truc pourrave, un bon "gamemaker" bien dégueulasse (moi c'est gameguru, le successeur de FPS Creator, on peut rien faire de bien avec mais c'est vite fait et plutôt rigolo a utiliser) c'est l'alcool, beaucoup d'alcool.

----------


## Zerger

Je suis pas d'accord, un bon truc bien merdique doit être réfléchi et calculé  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Oui c'est au choix, c'est mon option pour cette année, j'ai vraiment du jeu de merde calibré au poil de cul, je suis très content du résultat, je n'ose vraiment pas retoucher quelque chose, c'est parfaitement naze.
Mais c'est la solution pour faire un jeu pourris en un weekend en rentrant de soirée.

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai fais un truc sur Unity l'autre jour, c'était pas du tout prévu pour ça à la base, mais je pense que ça répond parfaitement aux exigences de qualité du concours.
Je vous présente Super Snow Rider 2000, le jeu de snowaboard du futur.

----------


## Zerger

Page 404 quand je clique dessus

----------


## Sylvine

Ça devrait être bon là.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non c'est toujours mauvais (enfin le jeu pas le lien).

----------


## ultrabanaman

Yes ! J'ai tout testé ! Franchement géniale cette JAM , bravo c'est du lourd !  ::): 

Gros coup de coeur pour Colosco Racer.  Rien qu'en découvrant le titre du jeu... 
Les contrôles à la souris sont parfaits.

Autre coup de coeur la jaquette de MEME's World: Incroyable cette image. Comment peut on avoir l'idée de faire une image pareille :D 

MALAISE porte très bien son nom  ::): 

Me tarde de découvrir les derniers jeux.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'ai fais un truc sur Unity l'autre jour, c'était pas du tout prévu pour ça à la base, mais je pense que ça répond parfaitement aux exigences de qualité du concours.
> Je vous présente Super Snow Rider 2000, le jeu de snowaboard du futur.


Il et pas beau, le futur.  :Emo:  J'ai rien fait que rester coincé sur la paroi sur le côté.  ::sad::

----------


## Sylvine

C'est un jeu hardcore monsieur.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ah la vache, Colosco Racer est magnifique !  ::wub::  On prend bien conscience de ce que peut représenter une telle intervention, on souffre véritablement.  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai soumis aussi ! https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...16/rate/100061
(Je me suis un peu emballé sur le contenu, peut-être...)
Si vous avez l'occasion de tester à 4, c'est parfait ! (Faites pas 500km pour ça par contre, à 10 minutes la partie ça serait dommage...)

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ouh, comme c'est laid ! C'est donc forcément génial !  ::o:

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah merci Ashley :P

Ah et j'ai testé One More Lap (ces jeux qui se jouent en browser, c'est irrésistible), etc... Ben congrats, ça m'a bien fait rigoler ^^ Je vais ptête chercher trop loin, mais j'y voyais limite quelques critiques du jeu vidéo bien senties ! Il me manque un achievement, par contre, pas pu deviner ce que c'était, un quatrième tour peut-être ? J'ai apprécié de pouvoir voir la carte en tout cas, c'est le genre de détail qui sépare les grands des petits  ::P:

----------


## Joq le pecheur

SPOIL-
Enthusiastic: You realize a boost start trick. (10 points)
Crasher: You crash your car. (10 points)
Wanderer: Going offroad. (10 points)
One Lap: Two more to go ! (10 points)
Two Lap: One more to go ! (10 points)
Finisher: Well done ! You mastered the race completely ! (25 points)
Faster Than Light: You accelerate everytime it's possible ! (25 points)
SPOIL-

----------


## Pollux568

Coloracer envoie quand même pas mal de pâté...
Et... Serait-ce la BO de requiem for a dream en musique de crédit ? :D


Et j'adore les commentaires du chanimateur dans "Parle à Tuti", rien que pour ça, ça vaut le coup de lancer le jeu  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Oooh le "chanimateur"  ::w00t::  J'y avais même pas pensé !

----------


## Gafda

> https://img.itch.io/aW1hZ2UvMTAwMDYx...nal/mERi2W.png
> J'ai soumis aussi ! https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...16/rate/100061
> (Je me suis un peu emballé sur le contenu, peut-être...)
> Si vous avez l'occasion de tester à 4, c'est parfait ! (Faites pas 500km pour ça par contre, à 10 minutes la partie ça serait dommage...)


Oh! J'ai une lan ce week end, on va tester ça à plusieurs  ::o:

----------


## Grhyll

Ah super :D (Le problème des bots, c'est qu'au début ils étaient trop forts, ils pourrissaient les joueurs avant même que ces derniers aient eu une chance de comprendre ce qu'il fallait faire ; je les ai nerfé et maintenant ils sont un peu pourraves... Du coup rien ne vaut 3 autres joueurs en chair et en os ! Bon, après, le jeu est pourri, hein, donc c'est pas un immense dilemme  :^_^: )

----------


## schouffy

Haha j'ai rushé ma merde en 5 heures. Enjoy :
https://schouffy.itch.io/clones-race

C'est un FPS de course, génial !
Normalement le headbob à lui seul peut me faire gagner.

----------


## Grhyll

Aujourd'hui je jouue ! Mes messages contiendront donc des spoilers sur les différentes œuvres du concours, si vous voulez en garder toute la fraîcheur, sautez les  ::ninja:: 


*3ème Personne du Singulier :*
Ce jeu au moins porte bien son nom, puisque le moins que je puisse dire, c'est qu'il est effectivement singulier. L'ambiance oppressante à souhait m'a fait regretter de ne pas avoir consommé de champignons hallucinogènes avant de le lancer, ç'aurait au moins pu justifier ce qui m'est passé sous les yeux pendant ces dix minutes de jeu ; mais non, j'étais parfaitement sobre, et rien ne pouvait donc excuser ces visions vaguement cauchemardesques et leurs "discours" décousus. Ma première tentative a par ailleurs été assez rapide ; après avoir constaté que les murs entourant le lieu ne sont là que pour faire joli, j'ai voulu aller me réfugier en hauteur, au-dessus du bar, pour me retrouver coincé en haut des escaliers, plus capable de sauter ni d'avancer dans quelque direction que ce soit (la classique absence de gestion du Z/Q/S/D n'a pas aidé non plus). On tue le process (ça prend vraiment du sens, comme terme, de "tuer" le process, dans le cas de ce jeu), on relance, et on explore cet autre bâtiment. Après avoir hésité un peu à détruire mon combo clavier/souris devant l'absence de air contrôle qui oblige de prendre de l'élan avant tout saut (et prendre de l'élan dans un escaliers avec des marches de 20cm, c'est pas une mince affaire), j'ai finalement réussi à gravir les étages et atteindre l'ultime récompense de ce périple, à savoir rien (si l'on met de côté une nouvelle sculpture post-moderne), le bâtiment s'arrêtant visiblement au second étage. En désespoir de cause, je tente le suicide : traversée des murs, puis de la zone brillante, j'arrive là où le sol n'est plus, et... je ne tombe pas. Je flotte dans le vide, la macabre cité à quelques dizaines de mètres de moi. Je décide de faire l'ermite et je continue de m'éloigner, quand enfin le sol me libère ; la chute qui sera le reste de ma vie démarre, les sons s'assourdissent, et bientôt la distance de vue max de la caméra fait disparaître à mes yeux l'émanation d'un esprit dérangé. On est bien, dans le vide. 
Mention spéciale à l'ambiance, entre le rire et le chant, chaque nouvelle petite phrase était un coup de couteau supplémentaire à ma santé mentale (déjà bien abîmée par le canapé qui se déplace ou cette splendide sculpture du tronc au chapeau). 

*Figure Skating Superstar :*
-55. Un nombre intéressant, quand on y pense. Mon score, également, à ma deuxième tentative en duo (mais tout seul). Un score dont je ne suis pas peu fier, résultat de vrilles synchronisées et autres retournements en plein saut, savamment enchaînés, pour une chorégraphie splendide quoi qu'en disent ces juges désabusés. Car Figure Skating Superstars, c'est avant tout une leçon, une mise en abîme des jeux vidéos qui vous poussent à faire du score en dépit du fun ; ici, le seul moyen je pense d'entrer dans les leaderboards, c'est de jouer la prudence, et de ne rien faire, pour espérer atteindre un score de 0 et rejoindre le panthéon ; mais franchement, où serait la beauté ? On fait donc fi de ces malpropres qui font descendre notre note à chaque nouvel enchaînement, pour se concentrer sur la pure création et l'esthétisme. Oui, je l'ai fait deux fois, chaque fois en entier, sans même aller me faire un café le temps que ça se finisse (j'ai déjà bu mon café, aussi, ça jouait peut-être). Une œuvre de l'esprit.
Mention spéciale à la protestation féministe qui fait que le sprite de la fille s'affiche toujours sous celui du garçon, même quand le garçon est situé plus haut sur l'écran, et que notre pauvre patineuse se retrouve littéralement dans l'ombre de son partenaire. Quelle profondeur. 


(Oui, j'aime bien surinterpréter. J'ai l'impression d'être un membre de la rédaction de CPC  ::ninja::  <= attaque gratuite pour voir si l'un d'eux fréquente régulièrement ce topic.)

----------


## Grhyll

*Le Jeu Inutilement Complexe :*
Magnifique tentative de corruption, déjà, il fallait y penser.
Ensuite... euh... ........... Non, désolé, j'ai pas compris ^^' J'y ai passé 5 bonnes minutes, à essayer de percer les arcanes du déplacement, sans le moindre succès. Je devine (ou j'espère) qu'il y a des choses à comprendre pour réussir à déplacement ce smiley artistique, et j'ai des tas de théorie sur ce qui pourrait ou non être des indices, mais... ça s'arrête là. Je n'ai pas pu dépasser la plateforme de départ, malgré du martelage de clavier et des arabesques à la souris. Un indice, pitié... (ou deux, ou trois !)

*Malaise :*
Je me suis résolu. Je ne trouverai pas Singapour. J'y ai passé du temps, pourtant, j'ai vraiment essayé ! Mais je ne saurai pas ce qui est en cause : ma connaissance désastreuse de la géographie ? Une planète fictive ? Le fait que Singapour a été rasé de la carte à la première arrivée du Malaise ? Mystère. En tout cas, j'abandonne, contraint et forcé, puisque depuis cinq bonnes minutes seul le silence m'accompagne, en lieu et place des douces mélodies de la charmante hôtesse. 
Tout commençait bien, pourtant. De magnifiques cinématiques (impossible à skipper, mais qui voudrait les skipper de toute façon ?), un gameplay au poil (quand il y en a un, environ un huitième du temps de jeu), des personnages profonds et intriguants (je ne juge pas, on a tous les fantasmes que mère nature nous a donnés), tout était là. Cette petite phase FPS est même d'une intelligence retorse, quand elle force le joueur à apprendre ce qui est attendu de lui sans rien dire, simplement avec la pire des punitions lorsqu'il échoue. 
Encore une frustration pour moi donc, une aventure dont je ne connaitrai pas la fin... (Non, ne comptez pas sur moi pour recommencer le tout, même si on me dit comment trouver Singapour !)

----------


## Grhyll

*DicaprYOLO :*
Sans doute mon préféré jusque là ! Depuis quelques mois je m'intéresse pas mal aux idle/clickers, et ma foi, c'est potentiellement le meilleur qu'il m'ait été donné de tester ! Les graphismes sont hallucinants (au début déjà j'ai pris une claque, mais alors au fur et à mesure des cadeaux, je continuais de me demander jusqu'où ce degré de qualité allait pouvoir être poussé !), le gameplay simple et pourtant si plein de possibilités (est-ce que je vais tout de suite chercher cette pièce aguicheuse ? Ou est-ce que j'attends que des copines à elles la rejoignent pour toutes les rafler d'un coup ?! Quelle suspense !!), et l'ambiance qui se bâtit peu à peu nous emporte, à son rythme, dans un monde enchanteur plein de joie et de chapeaux (et de chapeaux). Bien sûr, et ceux qui n'ont pas joué au jeu (mais qui lisent quand même) devraient arrêter tout de suite, le meilleur reste encore à venir, pour une transfiguration complète de l'expérience ! Et au moment où l'on s'apprête à trouver que les prix grimpent trop (c'est pas vrai, ça n'arrive jamais), ils passent en négatif, nous permettant des achats infinis pour toujours plus de combinaisons /o/
Sérieusement, j'ai bien rigolé.

*CanardPC's rabbit's adventure :*
Là, je crois qu'on tient un très bon challenger. Peut-être un poil aidé par son moteur, CanardPC's rabbit's adventure est un vrai gros caca, un truc injouable, impossible à contrôler correctement, que je n'ai même pas eu le courage de finir tant chaque seconde passée dessus était un calvaire, même après avoir coupé le son. Ignoble d'un point de vue visuel, désagréable sur tous les plans, c'est probablement le jeu qui respecte le plus les consignes de tous ceux que j'ai testés jusque là, presque un peu trop pour son propre bien (et celui de ses joueurs).

----------


## Zerger

> *Le Jeu Inutilement Complexe :*
> Magnifique tentative de corruption, déjà, il fallait y penser.
> Ensuite... euh... ........... Non, désolé, j'ai pas compris ^^' J'y ai passé 5 bonnes minutes, à essayer de percer les arcanes du déplacement, sans le moindre succès. Je devine (ou j'espère) qu'il y a des choses à comprendre pour réussir à déplacement ce smiley artistique, et j'ai des tas de théorie sur ce qui pourrait ou non être des indices, mais... ça s'arrête là. Je n'ai pas pu dépasser la plateforme de départ, malgré du martelage de clavier et des arabesques à la souris. Un indice, pitié... (ou deux, ou trois !)


Dans le menu du jeu, tu peux afficher les contrôles (faut déplacer le smiley vers le texte de droite, c'est ptete pas super intuitif après tout). Je me suis même casser la tête à faire des petits dessins explicatifs  ::P: 
Et je comptais rajouter quelques nouvelles règles pour complexifier le truc, je vais attendre un peu  ::ninja:: 

Bon perso, j'ai réussi à atteindre le coin haut-gauche de l'écran, après je commence à avoir mal à la tête

----------


## Grhyll

Haaaaaaaaaaan. J'avais pas percuté qu'on pouvait faire quelque chose d'autre que "jouer" dans ce menu. Mais il faut l'imprimer, le truc, si on veut avoir la moindre chance de faire quoi que ce soit '_'

----------


## Zerger

::P:  C'est bon à savoir, je vais rendre ca plus intuitif

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Je me suis un peu acharné dans *3ème Personne du Singulier* en essayant de grimper le bâtiment qui est de traviole et ça m'a vraiment donné mal au cœur j'ai dû arrêter  ::): 
J'ai cru également entre un "Die dunmer !", morrowind  :;):  ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Bon EDUCATOR est en ligne, j'ai testé vos bouses, elles sont bien fraiche. Ils vont aimer en bon masochiste. Perso j'aime bien Complete ANARchy of Doom in Powerful City un rogue like city builder, livre dont vous êtes le héro.

EDUCATOR :



> "Marre des jeux éducatifs gnian gnian? Nous aussi! Marre de l'éducation gauchiste post soixante huitarde? Nous aussi! Bien content que Trump soit élu? Nous aussi!
> 
> EDUCATOR est un jeu éducatif où l'enfant doit affronter des problèmes à bras le corps et les pulvériser en cas d'échec. Suivant les théories Pavloviennes, l'échec est puni et la réussite récompensée.
> 
> Pour que les petits cons comprennent bien, ils doivent survivre à un QCM de 5 questions l'arme à la main. Si tu ne peux pas réussir à résoudre un problème mon gars, ben prend ton fusil à pompe et pète lui sa petite gueule à s't'enculé!
> 
> ATTENTION CE JEU EST CLASSE PEGI 18!
> 
> 
> Message pour les cons : Jeu à visée parodique, mais pas plus con que Battlefield ou Call of Duty"

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Dicapr'Yolo est fantastique!

----------


## Grhyll

*Clones race :*
Une ode brutale à la violence humaine. Brutal sous tous les aspects, et je rigole presque pas : la première course, où on se retrouve lâché sur la piste, sans trop savoir quoi faire, puis on voit les autres autour, on entend les cris horribles du public assoiffé de sang, et rapidement on comprend qu'il va falloir faire vite, ou c'est la mort. On se met donc péniblement en mouvement, perturbé par ce stress qui se traduit jusque dans l'anim de course pas mal réussie, on rate le premier saut, mais la course continue. On passe l'obstacle, on avance, on passe le deuxième, on regarde un peu sur les côtés pour voir comment se débrouillent les autres, pour constater qu'on est loin d'être premier. Mais c'est pas grave, il y a sans doute plusieurs épreuves, ou plusieurs gagnants, ça ne peut pas juste finir comme ça, donc on continue, même si on croit plus vraiment. Et puis on regagne un peu de terrain, on recommence à espérer, mais la ligne à peine passée, on apprend qu'on a perdu. Tout pourrait aller bien, on passe à l'épreuve suivante, mais en fait non. On est mort. 
Un peu hébété, on se dit qu'on va retenter un coup. Alors on retente, cette fois-ci on sait ce qu'il faut faire : courir tout droit, ne pas regarder les autres, sauter au bon moment. La course est parfaite, la ligne d'arrivée franchie en premier (du moins on l'espère, on ne peut pas prendre le temps de regarder à côté), et la coupe qui s'affiche à l'écran : victoire ! On peut donc profiter du spectacle tandis que les concurrents se font allumer par des rockets de tireurs embusqués. On a gagné. Et le jeu propose de recommencer à nouveau, comme si ça n'avait aucune importance, tous ces morts ; pire : comme si c'était un jeu. 
En retirant le côté dramatique du test, reste quand même que l'ambiance est particulièrement réussie, tant l'animation de course que les cris, et même le public vide ajoute un petit quelque chose. C'est horrible, mais peut-être pas dans le sens voulu pour le concours !

Et en fait je viens de voir qu'on pouvait commenter les jeux directement sur Itchio, donc à moins que mon spam ne dérange personne, je vais ptête arrêter de flooder ici !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non non Ghryll c'est très bien tes petits tests, je pense que ça gène personne. Je vais de lancer 3ème personne du singulier et j'adore c'est vraiment classe dans le genre tout pété.

----------


## Gaddy

Hop, voilà ma contribution (ma première jam!), Star Maths !

C'est un shoot-them-up éducatif... horrible à jouer. Bon courage :-)

Jouable sur browser ici : https://gaddy.itch.io/star-maths

----------


## EdwardGreysky

> *Malaise :*
> Je me suis résolu. Je ne trouverai pas Singapour. J'y ai passé du temps, pourtant, j'ai vraiment essayé ! Mais je ne saurai pas ce qui est en cause : ma connaissance désastreuse de la géographie ? Une planète fictive ? Le fait que Singapour a été rasé de la carte à la première arrivée du Malaise ? Mystère. En tout cas, j'abandonne, contraint et forcé, puisque depuis cinq bonnes minutes seul le silence m'accompagne, en lieu et place des douces mélodies de la charmante hôtesse. 
> Tout commençait bien, pourtant. De magnifiques cinématiques (impossible à skipper, mais qui voudrait les skipper de toute façon ?), un gameplay au poil (quand il y en a un, environ un huitième du temps de jeu), des personnages profonds et intriguants (je ne juge pas, on a tous les fantasmes que mère nature nous a donnés), tout était là. Cette petite phase FPS est même d'une intelligence retorse, quand elle force le joueur à apprendre ce qui est attendu de lui sans rien dire, simplement avec la pire des punitions lorsqu'il échoue. 
> Encore une frustration pour moi donc, une aventure dont je ne connaitrai pas la fin... (Non, ne comptez pas sur moi pour recommencer le tout, même si on me dit comment trouver Singapour !)



Très bonne initiative ces petits retours ! Ca fait plaisir de voir ce que les gens pensent de notre jeu (On travaille tellement à les rendre pourris qu'on fini par s'y attacher  ::'(:  )

Je vais essayer de faire quelques petites "critiques" aussi, dès que j'aurais le temps.

Concernant Singapour, j'avais peur qu'il soit trop facile à trouver mais apparemment c'est le contraire (il est bien placé géographiquement, mais on tombe dessus un peu au hasard). Dommage, tu ne verras pas le final musical !

(Pour info, en allant vers la droite dès le début de cette phase on tombe assez rapidement dessus)

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> *Jouable* sur browser ici : https://gaddy.itch.io/star-maths


Vu ton screen, j'ai pas l'impression! Allez je test.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok c'était vraiment horrible ça mériterais sa place dans le prochain Dr kawashima.

----------


## Grhyll

Woaah le début de la gloire pour 3ème Personne du Singulier xD
https://twitter.com/CPriestman/statu...21876239716352

----------


## Izual

Waring waring, apparemment tous les participants n'ont pas indiqué de genre et de type lors de l'envoi de leur jeu, ce qui risque de poser problème au moment du test.





Il est possible d'éditer votre jeu sur itch.io donc si vous en avez déjà envoyé un veillez à ce que le type et le genre soient bien précisés.

----------


## schouffy

C'est à quel endroit qu'on doit le préciser ? Je l'ai mis en commentaire mais je suis pas sûr que ce soit la bonne manip.

----------


## ultrabanaman

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...f-the-week-39/

Ah ah la blague. Mon Jean-Paul fait des infidélités à CPC  ::):

----------


## Netsabes

Pour le tien (https://schouffy.itch.io/clones-race), ce sont les premiers mots sous le titre quand on ouvre la page, donc c'est parfait.

----------


## Grhyll

> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...f-the-week-39/
> 
> Ah ah la blague. Mon Jean-Paul fait des infidélités à CPC


Han, achievement !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

^^ classe!

----------


## wuthrer

On s'éclate à bosser sur notre petit monstre comme c'est pas permis. Cela faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas autant amusé pendant une jam.

Du coup, pas encore eu le temps de faire mumuse sur les autres, mais les screenshots laissent présager le meilleur du pire. Je prévois déjà quelques bières pour le soir du rendu et une session orgiaque de jeux terribles :D

----------


## ShinSH

Ouf, enfin termine de mon cote.

Le principal souci c'est que mon jeu donne mal a la tete. Dur de tester dans ces conditions. ><

Laissez moi vous presenter... GLLOQ.


https://shinsh.itch.io/glloq

Jeu Musical d'arcade, GLLOQ pose une peche sur les jeux d'arcade de la periode doree des jeux videos.

Si vous etes masochistes, l'OST est disponible ici: https://shinsh.itch.io/glloq-ost. Vous pourrez placer des classiques sur votre tel comme "I pressed buttons" ou "Funky Train", qui s'appelle comme ca parce que je l'ai fait en 10 minutes dans mon train de banlieue.

En revanche je ne peux pas uploader les musiques sur les sites de partage habituels... deux de mes compositions m'ont valu un copyright strike chacune, parce que des gens ont utilises les memes samples (veridique).  ::):

----------


## ShinSH

Ok du coup j'ai pris le temps de tester les autres jeux...

Punaise Star Maths est monumental! Je me suis marre pendant l'integralité de la partie.  ::): 

J'ai vomi avec Troisieme personne du singulier, j'ai rien compris a Jean Paul Dance, et One More Lap est fumé.  ::lol:: 

Le Trash Tetris est bourré de bugs, mais ca lui donne du charme.  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

One more lap j'ai fini dans une voiture alors que je passais entre 2 sur la file du milieu, ça sent la queue de poisson! C'est fou pour Jean-Paul Dance, comment t'as eut de la visibilité comme ça?  ::o:  

J'ai pas encore tout testé mais j'ai tout téléchargé dans un beau dossier, dès que j'ai un moment je me fais une session. En fait j'ai testé tout ce qui était jouable en navigateur.

----------


## Gaddy

> Punaise Star Maths est monumental! Je me suis marre pendant l'integralité de la partie.


 C'était sensé être horrible, pas marrant ! :-)

Pour ma part j'ai un faible pour Complete ANARchy of Doom in Powerful City avec ses différents mods et ses fins cachées. 

Spoiler Alert! 


 J'ai même fait les 2 aéroports mais pas de différence sur la fin  ::'(:  



Au niveau de la jam le mieux était la phase de conception : prendre les deux listes de genres/types et réfléchir à ce que pourrait donner chaque combinaison... il y a encore de quoi innover dans le domaine du jeu vidéo!

----------


## ShinSH

Bah mine de rien ton jeu est loin d'être horrible et est justement un excellent entraînement pour le calcul mental. T'aurais dû l'appeller "le shooter cérébral du docteur Kakashima".  ::lol::

----------


## dancingmad

W.O.L.F. Strike est sorti ! https://martinbousquet.itch.io/wolf-strike



Vous incarnez John Mac Murdock, un dur à cuire membre du W.O.L.F. (World Organisation Lethal Force) et vous devez sauver le monde libre des terroristes. Le jeu se fait en 10-15mn, et contient un scénario poignant, trois personnages charismatiques, des tas de méchants russes, un boss, et même des dinosaures il paraît. Enjoy !

----------


## ShinSH

Tiens, Troisième personne du singulier commence à être remarqué...
https://twitter.com/cpriestman/statu...21876239716352

----------


## Grhyll

Mentionné en haut de page  ::P: 

En tout cas avec 29 entrées il y a de quoi s'occuper ce week-end  ::o:

----------


## ShinSH

Ouuuups!
Certains jeux ne durent que 30 secondes hein. :D

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est la reflexion qu'il faut se faire à la conception, la plupart d'entre nous ne passerons pas plus de 5 min à tester un jeu de la jam donc ça sert à rien de faire des jeux qui durerait plus d'une demi heure.

----------


## ultrabanaman

Achievment n°2 Jean-Paul a eu son premier Youtuber.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwtKXoYVrMc    En anglais ça sonne toujours bien.

Si quelqu'un veut acheter les droits pour une comédie musicale, on peut négocier.

----------


## ShinSH

Punaise, bien joué. Je t'avoue ne toujours pas avoir compris le but du jeu où comment il se joue ^^'

----------


## ultrabanaman

> Punaise, bien joué. Je t'avoue ne toujours pas avoir compris le but du jeu où comment il se joue ^^'


Oui c'est pas clair du tout:

Tu joues Jean-Paul teuffeur des plages. 

L'objectif c'est de chauffer les meufs derrière toi avec tes purs skills de danse.

A,Z,E,R,T,Y,U,I,O,P te permettent de changer de posing. Certains sont "sensibles" d'autres plus "virils" A toi de créer ton style entre "Romance" et "Violence" selon ta sensibilité.

La flèche de gauche permet de faire danser Jean-Paul et les filles.

A la fin de la chanson "Vulgar contorsion 2" Jean-Paul entre en transe et devient irrésistible.(SPOIL) L'une des deux filles va succomber mais laquelle?

Vulgar Contorsion 2 est ma toute première composition musicale: https://soundcloud.com/ultrabanaman

Et Jean Paul est inspiré de ce mec qui est une véritable star à Myconos (oui je suis allé en vacances à Myconos et en famille en plus  ::):   )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9vgVsjMuVY

----------


## Gafda

Voici ma modeste contribution à cette jam magnifique:

*xXCoachatron2000Xx*

_[RPG/Sportif]

Coachatron2000 est un RPG sportif dans lequel vous, un coach qui à de la bouteille, va devoir motiver ses troupes afin de gagner. Des choix difficiles et touchants devront être fait afin de gagner de l'expérience et devenir plus fort.

Que les esprits du sport soient avec toi !_

----------


## ShinSH

OH PUTAING. La simulation de sumo est violente.

----------


## Grhyll

Ce qui fait donc la bagatelle de 60 jeux tout rond '_' Ca va prendre du temps de tous les tester, si je veux continuer mes petits pavés pour chaque ^^'

----------


## wuthrer

C'est génial de voir des jeux de la jam apparaître dans mes fils d'actualité :D

Forbiden Fortress 2 sur warpdoor!
http://warpdoor.com/2016/11/30/forbi...ss-2-untitled/

----------


## ShinSH

Merci pour l'explication de Jean Claude, je me demandais juste s'il y avait une composante rythmique dedans.  ::):

----------


## ultrabanaman

> Merci pour l'explication de Jean Claude, je me demandais juste s'il y avait une composante rythmique dedans.


Ça aurait été cool. Mais je ne savais pas comment détecter le rythme en code . Je suis maxi débutant.

----------


## Grhyll

Quelque part je trouve ça beau, qu'il n'y ait pas de telle contrainte : au joueur de construire ses propres attentes et exigences !  ::lol::

----------


## ShinSH

Bah perso j'en ai ajoutée une, mais calée à l'arrache. Je sais pas si CPC va noter à quel point c'est chiant d'avoir un truc qui semble calé avec la musique, mais suffisamment mal foutu/décalé pour que ça soit génant.

----------


## ultrabanaman

J'avais pas capté qu'on pouvait jouer à "Parle à Tuti" tout seul. Les voix sont sublimes.

Au clavier je suis pas sûr d'avoir capté les contrôles , je me galère lors des minis jeux. Le seul que j'ai remporté c'est "Ne fais rien "  ::): 

EDIT: Okééé le W... C'est bon je suis en train de tous les défoncer.

----------


## dancingmad

Purée Cannibal Crossing, meilleure musique du monde, j'écoute la BO en boucle depuis ce matin  ::P: 

BLAH est un bon jeu par contre, bien fendard à plusieurs personnes (oui bon ok j'ai eu du mal à rameuter des collègues pour jouer et ensuite je leur ai mis une race).

World Of Paperasse donne envie de bouffer sa manette, surtout qu'en plus j'y ai joué seul (mêmes mes collègues les moins exigents ont fui), et je n'ai pas compris s'il y avait un but ou une fin.

----------


## ShinSH

Il y a un but à World of Paperasse, ET je l'ai fini en 12m39s. Avis aux amateurs du speedrun :D

----------


## CieLight

> Hop, voilà ma contribution (ma première jam!), Star Maths !
> 
> C'est un shoot-them-up éducatif... horrible à jouer. Bon courage :-)
> 
> Jouable sur browser ici : https://gaddy.itch.io/star-maths
> 
> https://img.itch.io/aW1hZ2UvMTAwNDg4...nal/cQoYKe.jpg


J'ai testé. C'est tellement ignoble que, si le marquis de Sade avait eu un ordinateur, il aurait adoré.  ::(:

----------


## Grhyll

> J'avais pas capté qu'on pouvait jouer à "Parle à Tuti" tout seul. Les voix sont sublimes.
> 
> Au clavier je suis pas sûr d'avoir capté les contrôles , je me galère lors des minis jeux. Le seul que j'ai remporté c'est "Ne fais rien " 
> 
> EDIT: Okééé le W... C'est bon je suis en train de tous les défoncer.


Ouais, tout seul c'est pas le plus rigolo, mais c'est possible  ::):  Je savais pas si ça allait être très clair pour les contrôles, visiblement non, mais j'avais pas trop d'autre idée pour faire passer ça sans y consacrer trop de temps :/

----------


## Grhyll

Je suis misérable, je comptais passer le dimanche à tester plein de jeux, et finalement, Noël approchant, j'ai passé la journée à chercher des cadeaux... si encore j'en avais effectivement acheté ne serait-ce qu'un, j'aurais une excuse v_v

----------


## EdwardGreysky

Je viens de tomber sur ça : 




La gloire approche...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

C'est plutôt cool qu'un type souffre a ma place pour tester les jeux  ::XD::  bravo les mecs pour avoir touché un public international!

----------


## ShinSH

Ah ben bien joué les gars!  ::):

----------


## Gafda

Ah ah  ! Génial  ::XD::

----------


## ultrabanaman

Excellent ! CA claque bout à bout  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est plutôt cool qu'un type souffre a ma place pour tester les jeux  bravo les mecs pour avoir touché un public international!


Y'a Canardpc pour ça!

J'ai pas tout testé, désolé, j'ai du en faire une bonne vingtaine et franchement y'a du niveau, ça oscille entre le glauque, le cradingue lourdingue et le rigolo yolo. En tout cas ils l'ont voulu cette Jam ils l'ont eu! Je pense qu'il mettront une limite de temps plus courte la prochaine fois.

Y'en a plein que j'aime bien dont malaise, qui me procure ce sentiment étrange de... de... Enfin ce sentiment étrange quoi. Je viens de tester World of Paperasse, très réussi, tellement que j'ai pas pu résister à l'envie de taper ALT+F4.

----------


## Zerger

Un mois c'est déja chaud quand tu maitrises pas trop les outils

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Pour nous les nuls, mais y'a des pros qui maitrisent, certaines productions, bien que pourries comme il faut, ont nécessitées du temps et de la technique. 60 jeux quand même.

Je comprend rien à ce que j'ai écris, je voulais juste dire qu'il y a des productions d'amateurs comme nous, mais certaines productions sont faites par des pros ou des semi pros ça se voit.

----------


## ShinSH

Jsais pas, mis à part Parle a tuti et World of paperasse y'a pas trop de jeux qui sortent du lot niveau réal.

----------


## dancingmad

Est-ce que t'as testé Wolf Strike ? J'ai essayé de mettre pas mal de réal dedans quand même.

----------


## ShinSH

Ah non jeu ai pas touché' en effet, et y'a Blah qui semble bien réalisé aussi.

Mais pas de quoi faire des catégories à part, si?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non c'est le jeu, d'ailleurs ils ont leur place, même si Ubisoft participait (parfois ils participent d'ailleurs  ::trollface:: ) ce serait très bien comme ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce que t'as testé Wolf Strike ? J'ai essayé de mettre pas mal de réal dedans quand même.


Pas encore testé. Pourtant j'en ai fait un paquet!

----------


## doomeer

> Pour ma part j'ai un faible pour Complete ANARchy of Doom in Powerful City avec ses différents mods et ses fins cachées. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  J'ai même fait les 2 aéroports mais pas de différence sur la fin




Spoiler Alert! 


Il faut 5 aéroports pour avoir la "fin cachée". Il y a un nouveau choix bleu qui apparaît à ce moment là  :;): 

 Désolé… mais merci d’avoir essayé :D

(Je viens seulement de voir ton message  ::P: )

----------


## Gaddy

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Il faut 5 aéroports pour avoir la "fin cachée". Il y a un nouveau choix bleu qui apparaît à ce moment là 
> 
>  Désolé… mais merci d’avoir essayé :D


Humm ok
(un peu plus tard...)
Enfin je commence à sentir que quelque part, tout est un peu n'importe quoi au final. Du coup, bon, je vais m’arrêter là hein.

----------


## Sylout

Quelqu'un sait où on peut trouver les jeux des anciens concours? Genre celui de 2012 et 2015.

----------


## EdwardGreysky

J'ai trouvé ça : 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...thing-Horrible

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/96...urs-Canard-PC)

----------


## EdwardGreysky

Sinon, on sait à quelle date il sort le numéro de Noël avec les résultats ? (Je pensais que ça serait aujourd'hui)

----------


## doomeer

> Humm ok
> (un peu plus tard...)
> Enfin je commence à sentir que quelque part, tout est un peu n'importe quoi au final. Du coup, bon, je vais m’arrêter là hein.


Bien joué :D

----------


## ultrabanaman

Quand les collègues te font une vidéo surprise  ::):  
https://youtu.be/9gBYhEzMfEU

----------


## dancingmad

Apparement les résultats c'est demain (samedi 17) https://twitter.com/kamacess/status/809456129998733312

----------


## Zerger

Ils sont déjà dans le dernier numéro. Bravo aux gagnants, même si je rentre à nouveau broucouille

----------


## dancingmad

Je l'ai pas encore reçu dans ma boîte aux lettres -_-

----------


## ShinSH

Déjà??

Punaise. Tous les jeux sont mentionnés cette fois ci?

----------


## ultrabanaman

Trouvé le CPC en rentrant du taff  ::):  je spoilerai pas  ::trollface::

----------


## Grhyll

Ouuuh ça sent le Jean Paul Dance qui s'en est bien sorti, ça :D

----------


## ultrabanaman

Non Jean Paul est recalé. Mais je me suis éclaté à le faire, ça m'a vraiment donné envie de pousser un peu la programmation.
J'ai un jeu de grenouilles équipées de jetpack qui jouent au volley ball a finir ce we. 
Ce sera pas le jeu du siècle vu le proto mais je vais essayer de le finir pour apprendre.
Là c'est du Unity, mais Stencyl me fait grave de l'oeil. Je ense que je testerai a l'occase.

Bravo aux gagnants !

----------


## Grhyll

Ah désolé, j'ai dû surinterpréter un peu  ::o:  Je pensais qu'il le méritait, ceci dit ! En tout cas si ça t'a donné la foi de te lancer dans ces projets persos, c'est toujours ça de gagné  ::lol::  
Perso j'attends le passage du facteur demain...

----------


## Grhyll

Ooh ben pas de Parle à Tuti non plus dans le magazine  ::):  Mais c'est cool, il y a beaucoup plus de tests que pour la dernière édition ! J'ai pas testé tous les gagnants encore, il va toujours être temps  ::happy2::

----------


## Gafda

Bravo à tous !
Certains jeu font saigner les yeux  ::XD::  (et les oreilles)

----------


## pothi

::lol::  Mon poulain a gagné  ::lol:: 
Pleins de bisous partout.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hésitez pas a balancer les resultats ici, perso je reçoit pas le mag!

----------


## Grhyll

Désolé, la Hephep team n'a pas eu de prix :/ Quand on sera sûr de ne spoiler personne qui attendrait encore le mag (et que j'aurai la motiv), je recopierai la liste des primés !

----------


## ShinSH

Disons que le grand gagnant est sur cette page. :3

----------


## Cannes

> Disons que le grand gagnant est sur cette page. :3


On se demande bien qui ça peut être !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gafda

> Disons que le grand gagnant est sur cette page. :3


Il est partout !

----------


## Gaddy

Yeah Star-Maths a un petit prix  :Cigare: 
Belle sélection en tout cas, ça va bien occuper à tester tout ça

----------


## dancingmad

En relisant les résultats je viens de comprendre qu'à la base le but c'était de mélanger 2 genres complètement différents, pas juste de choisir un genre/un type... Du coup mon FPS ultra moisi est complètement hors-sujet  ::(: 

Je me suis bien marré à le faire quand même (et pis c'était une bonne excuse pour picoler), rdv dans 2 ans !

----------


## Grhyll

Yay c'est reparti pour une nouvelle fournée :D

https://www.canardpc.com/372/make-so...-horrible-2018

----------


## Zerger

Merde 15 janvier, ca fait short  ::P: 
J'ai quelque idées croustillantes
Edit: OH PUTAIN oui, je tiens un truc là  :Vibre:

----------


## Izual

Par contre vous êtes sur le topic de l'édition 2016, j'en ai créé un autre pour pas que ça soit trop le boxon : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11374041  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Ah en effet je l'avais manqué, j'ai tendance à traîner que sur ce sous-forum et j'avais la flemme d'en créer un nouveau :D

----------

